# Nevão em Arronches - 10 de Janeiro de  2010



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2015 às 18:12)

Boa Tarde 
Estava a ver umas fotos antigas que aqui tinha no computador e encontrei uma pasta com fotos de um nevão que ocorreu aqui na zona dia 10 de Janeiro de 2010 e lembrei-me de colocar aqui.
-------------------------------
Começou com uma manhã muito fria, ouvi muita gente a dizer que tinham caído alguns flocos por volta das 10h,  fui dar uma volta por ai e em alguns telhados notava-se que tinha caído algo, por ai pelo concelho em alguns campos também havia sitios com algum branco, não era geada porque estava nublado nesse dia...Entretanto passado 1 hora, começou a nevar com bastante intensidade, apanhou-me na estrada entre Esperança e Arronches, nada se via no horizonte, a neve era tanta que depressa a estrada ficou perigosa para andar, Já em Arronches tirei algumas fotos...









Neve cada vez mais densa em alguns sitios:




Algumas plantas já não aguentavam o peso da neve...












Durante a tarde a neve continuou a cair com intensidade e fui dar uma volta para ver as paisagens:





 ~
tudo branquinho...
















Arronches pintada de branco








Aqui já com a neve a acalmar mais...




E por fim já quase de noite, a neve já tinha acabado de cair:




Prestes a fazer 6 anos...
Foi a primeira vez que vi nevar a sério aqui na zona, depois disto já assisti aos nevões da Serra de S. Mamede, a única vez que fui á serra da estrela foi em 2012 e nessa altura nunca nevou... 
Neste dia pelo o que ouvi, em zonas altas (na serra) não nevou assim tanto...
Foi memorável  se calhar tão depressa não vai nevar a estas cotas.
Espero que gostem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2015 às 19:01)

Fantásticos registos... guarde bem isso para no futuro mostrar às gerações mais novas... pois contado não irão acreditar!
Parabéns!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2015 às 20:12)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Fantásticos registos... guarde bem isso para no futuro mostrar às gerações mais novas... pois contado não irão acreditar!
> Parabéns!


Claro, ate mesmo eu e muitas outras pessoas que viveram este dia excelente e que não se vê todos os dias por aqui relembrarem, talvez um dia volte a acontecer 
Muito obrigado


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2015 às 23:39)

Belíssimos registos!   Rebuscar o baú por vezes traz boas surpresas!
Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2015 às 23:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimos registos!  Rebuscar o baú por vezes traz boas surpresas!
> Obrigado!


Obrigado exatamente, foi uma boa surpresa   já não me lembrava que tinha estas fotos


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2015 às 23:53)

Registos fantásticos! 
A neve sabe muito melhor quando cai em lugares improváveis.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2015 às 23:57)

MSantos disse:


> Registos fantásticos!
> A neve sabe muito melhor quando cai em lugares improváveis.


Obrigado foi realmente uma coisa que nunca pensei ver por aqui quando começou a nevar com aquela intensidade mais parecia um sonho...um dia que nunca irei esquecer


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Dez 2015 às 09:20)

E pela freguesia de Esperança foi assim, um nevão bastante intenso, com acumulações de mais de 5 cm, em menos de 5 horas de precipitação.
Como este e que me recorde, só mesmo o grande nevão de 1983, por volta de dia 15 de fevereiro, com a neve a permanecer durante mais de 3 dias e muitos bonecos de neve a durar muito mais tempo


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Dez 2015 às 18:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde
> Estava a ver umas fotos antigas que aqui tinha no computador e encontrei uma pasta com fotos de um nevão que ocorreu aqui na zona dia 10 de Janeiro de 2010 e lembrei-me de colocar aqui.
> -------------------------------
> Começou com uma manhã muito fria, ouvi muita gente a dizer que tinham caído alguns flocos por volta das 10h,  fui dar uma volta por ai e em alguns telhados notava-se que tinha caído algo, por ai pelo concelho em alguns campos também havia sitios com algum branco, não era geada porque estava nublado nesse dia...Entretanto passado 1 hora, começou a nevar com bastante intensidade, apanhou-me na estrada entre Esperança e Arronches, nada se via no horizonte, a neve era tanta que depressa a estrada ficou perigosa para andar, Já em Arronches tirei algumas fotos...
> ...


Fantástica paisagem branca , é tudo mais bonito quando somos apanhados de surpresa,  recordar é viver!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2015 às 20:02)

Davidmpb disse:


> Fantástica paisagem branca , é tudo mais bonito quando somos apanhados de surpresa,  recordar é viver!


Exatamente


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 22:19)

Fotos espectaculares! 

Acreditam se eu disser que nunca vi nevar a sério? Só uns floquinhos uma vez na Estrela em Abril.  é algo inadmissível.

Esta linda foto, por exemplo, é um sonho...


joralentejano disse:


>



Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2015 às 22:36)

StormRic disse:


> Fotos espectaculares!
> 
> Acreditam se eu disser que nunca vi nevar a sério? Só uns floquinhos uma vez na Estrela em Abril.  é algo inadmissível.
> 
> ...


Obrigado 
ahaha mas sempre é melhor que nada Eu vi apenas 2 vezes, foi esta vez, um nevão na serra de S. Mamede e nada mais, como já tinha dito no ano em que fui á Serra Da Estrela não nevou...
Obrigado mais uma vez...
É um prazer partilhar isto convosco


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Jan 2019 às 10:51)

Como cantava o Vítor Espadinha "Recordar é viver", faz hoje 9 anos deste nevão épico


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2019 às 12:43)

Mais tarde ou mais cedo ela voltará! 

Para mim o dia mítico será sempre o 29 de Janeiro de 2006!


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Jan 2019 às 13:23)

MSantos disse:


> Mais tarde ou mais cedo ela voltará!
> 
> Para mim o dia mítico será sempre o 29 de Janeiro de 2006!




Também acredito nisso, mas infelizmente sei que teremos de esperar. Sentados, de preferência 

O curioso do dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006, em que metade do país ficou parado e, por acaso, não fiquei na A1 barrado, na minha aldeia, no concelho de Arronches  e na larga maioria da Serra de S. Mamede não nevou; em Borba, Estremoz, Vila Viçosa, ficou tudo branco...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jan 2019 às 13:26)

Não quero repetição desse dia de 2006 porque nevou em grande parte do país e em Viseu ficámos a ver navios. Foi o dia em que recebi no mail fotos do areal da praia de Buarcos coberto de neve enquanto eu aqui, nicles.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2019 às 13:32)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Também acredito nisso, mas infelizmente sei que teremos de esperar. Sentados, de preferência
> 
> O curioso do dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006, em que metade do país ficou parado e, por acaso, não fiquei na A1 barrado, na minha aldeia, no concelho de Arronches  e na larga maioria da Serra de S. Mamede não nevou; em Borba, Estremoz, Vila Viçosa, ficou tudo branco...


Quando nevou em São Mamede já as cotas eram mais altas, acho. Tenho fotos desse dia com a Serra com neve, mas lembro-me que não foi nada de especial na cidade. 2009 e 2010 foram mil vezes melhores, já que chegou a nevar e acumular na cidade.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Jan 2019 às 14:03)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não quero repetição desse dia de 2006 porque nevou em grande parte do país e em Viseu ficámos a ver navios. Foi o dia em que recebi no mail fotos do areal da praia de Buarcos coberto de neve enquanto eu aqui, nicles.


Recordo-me bem desse dia 29 de janeiro de 2006. Fiz a viagem entre Viseu e Vila Viçosa (na altura dava aulas lá) e até Estremoz nada de neve. Ao chegar a Estremoz, o cenário mudou radicalmente! Neve... muita mesmo, como há muito não via! Para quem conhece, entre Estremoz e Vila Viçosa são uns 15 a 20 minutos e eu demorei quase uma hora! Havia muita neve na estrada. E no dia seguinte, segunda-feira, a Escola fechou e ainda havia neve nos jardins e telhados! Foi a última vez que vi neve a sério... já lá vão 13anos!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jan 2019 às 14:09)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Recordo-me bem desse dia 29 de janeiro de 2006. Fiz a viagem entre Viseu e Vila Viçosa (na altura dava aulas lá) e até Estremoz nada de neve. Ao chegar a Estremoz, o cenário mudou radicalmente! Neve... muita mesmo, como há muito não via! Para quem conhece, entre Estremoz e Vila Viçosa são uns 15 a 20 minutos e eu demorei quase uma hora! Havia muita neve na estrada. E no dia seguinte, segunda-feira, a Escola fechou e ainda havia neve nos jardins e telhados! Foi a última vez que vi neve a sério... já lá vão 13anos!



Imagina a minha cara quando vejo o mail e vejo a foto da praia de Buarcos com neve. E outra da Serra da Boa Viagem também. E eu aqui a zeros. Que azia!


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Jan 2019 às 14:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Quando nevou em São Mamede já as cotas eram mais altas, acho. Tenho fotos desse dia com a Serra com neve, mas lembro-me que não foi nada de especial na cidade. 2009 e 2010 foram mil vezes melhores, já que chegou a nevar e acumular na cidade.



Nevou só a partir dos 800/900 mts, pois recordo-me de ir à Serra na estrada para Monte Sete/ Porto de Espada e não dava para passar. Nem sei se em Marvão nevou nesse dia...


----------

